# Middle TN Schutzhund Club & My First IGP prospect



## Fervious (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello all, it's been ages since I posted here. I wanted to come here and invite folks from around TN/AL/GA to drive up to McMinnville TN to come train with the historic DVG/USCA club in TN's center. Here is our website: Middle Tennessee Schutzhund Club (MTSC)

This club was doing well in 2018, but COVID hit and everything hit a wall. Several folks passed away and just now the club is looking to reform. Myself I am new to the sport, but not new to dog sports in general. We have two senior trainers and two returning club members so far. There appears to be three-four new members for sure including myself and my friend. Here are some photographs from our last two club days. These are photographs I took. 



























The last dog is my one year old prospect, Butter the GSD. He's czech/ddr from Oceanov Domu in Alabama. We've been having a lot of fun, he's crazy about it already. He's also done Fast CAT, Barn Hunt, and Updog (frisbee games). But I really wanted to go IGP since forever ago so it's our focus now.

Here is a video I took on week two of him in a puppy circle if anyone is curious. This was his second time ever seeing a decoy wearing a sleeve so I am proud. I thought he was going to be tool chill and neutral to care but he "turns on" nicely


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Fervious said:


> Here is a video I took on week two of him in a puppy circle if anyone is curious.


Which one is Butter in the video?


----------



## shanebarta7 (10 mo ago)

good luck in growing your membership. If you are ever in south Florida come visit us at Treasure Coast Working Dogs, we are a DVG club


----------



## Fervious (Apr 30, 2016)

Rosebud99 said:


> Which one is Butter in the video?


The one closest to the camera with me in the black shirt


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Fervious said:


> The one closest to the camera with me in the black shirt


Wow! of the dogs visible in the video he was really "on!" That must have been really fun for you! Thanks for sharing. I really enjoyed watching it. I never had an opportunity to witness that kind of stuff here. I found out after the fact that local club held the American Schutzhund National Championship on memorial Day weekend. So disappointed I missed it. Ii would have loved to have watched it.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)




----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

shanebarta7 said:


> good luck in growing your membership. If you are ever in south Florida come visit us at Treasure Coast Working Dogs, we are a DVG club


I live in Kendall (South Miami-Dade) I have been searching for a good training club for working dogs (I have a male GSD). Can you recommend a name near me. If not, how can I find out more about your club.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

shanebarta7 said:


> good luck in growing your membership. If you are ever in south Florida come visit us at Treasure Coast Working Dogs, we are a DVG club


Does Timo Rieg train with your club?


----------



## shanebarta7 (10 mo ago)

CEMC said:


> I live in Kendall (South Miami-Dade) I have been searching for a good training club for working dogs (I have a male GSD). Can you recommend a name near me. If not, how can I find out more about your club.


CEMC,,,our club is in West Palm , we have a few members from Homestead and Kendall....I also train in Kendall on Sundays off Eureka Drive


----------



## Fervious (Apr 30, 2016)

Rosebud99 said:


> Wow! of the dogs visible in the video he was really "on!" That must have been really fun for you! Thanks for sharing. I really enjoyed watching it. I never had an opportunity to witness that kind of stuff here. I found out after the fact that local club held the American Schutzhund National Championship on memorial Day weekend. So disappointed I missed it. Ii would have loved to have watched it.


Thanks yes it was super fun! He is my first and he is very active and driven  But that didn't really show up until he was eight months old, before that I was wondering when my puppy was going to show his drive haha. I told the breeder that although I've done sports I wanted a puppy that wasn't psycho since I bought all of other dogs at older ages, and she told me all her puppies are pretty chill until they're older lol.


----------

